# Dog eat Dog



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Fortunately I learned this very early in my career at Merrill Lynch, the most vicious of all dog farms of its time.
After my first big deal at naive age of 23 my manager took me to the Playboy Club in Manhattan to celebrate. Just as I was getting comfortable he looked me straight in the eyes and said, "Never get complacent and most important, DON'T TRUST ANYONE IN CORPORATE, EVERYONE IS EXPENDABLE."

My opinion, Dara's planning his exit. He's out by end of year.

https://news.google.com/articles/CA...GCAowrqkBMKBFMKGBAg?hl=en-US&gl=US&ceid=US:en


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

I think they are all gone with huge payouts and the company flounders for years and goes the way of myspace.


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

Uber, the true reality show!


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Two scenarios. Dara cutting costs or strategically moving his lieutenants out of Uber with huge parachutes for career plan B.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I agree with the premise of the OP.

We lowly drivers, alone and together, have seen the future and it is not pretty. Anyone with a modicum of business sense can tell that the direction of this company does not pass the smell test. It's a pretty good taxi app that needs to repair it relationship with it's drivers and pay them more. That is all.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> I agree with the premise of the OP.
> 
> We lowly drivers. alone and together, have seen the future and it is not pretty. Anyone with a modicum of business sense can tell that the direction of this company does not pass the smell test. It's a pretty good taxi app that needs to repair it relationship with it's drivers and pay them more. That is all.


I concur. However, uber's problem is it's cultural genealogy and flawed business model from inception. To extent its existence uber must suppress driver rates and increase fares. Company won't make it through 2.5 years at current burn rate losing over $1billion quarterly, $3.75 billion junk debt above 8.5%, and only captured less than $9 billion from IPO. 
Uber cannot raise additional capital as long as in the red.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> Fortunately I learned this very early in my career at Merrill Lynch, the most vicious of all dog farms of its time.
> After my first big deal at naive age of 23 my manager took me to the Playboy Club in Manhattan to celebrate. Just as I was getting comfortable he looked me straight in the eyes and said, "Never get complacent and most important, DON'T TRUST ANYONE IN CORPORATE, EVERYONE IS EXPENDABLE."
> 
> My opinion, Dara's planning his exit. He's out by end of year.
> ...


I have to agree. Dara has squeezed as much out of Uber as he'll ever be able to, and is just looking for the opportunity to escape with his stolen riches.

- Fozzie, Former Oppenheimer Fund Manager


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

Sooner or later Uber and lyft will be forced to merge, the gimmicks like express drive and fair are going to disappear, which will be the best thing for drivers who didn’t get sucked into indentured servitude leasing these cars.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I’ve said for years the only path to an operating profit is to stop the strategy of world domination, scale back to a niche of competing with taxis and limousine business. Price point a little less than Taxis and limo to leave enough margin for proper driver earnings and operating profit. Simplicity is key. Majority of pax with a need would rather Uber than take a taxi or limo. Stop the giveaways and ultra low fares. Don’t try to give every ride in America, just profitable ones.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Seamus said:


> I've said for years the only path to an operating profit is to stop the strategy of world domination, scale back to a niche of competing with taxis and limousine business. Price point a little less than Taxis and limo to leave enough margin for proper driver earnings and operating profit. Simplicity is key. Majority of pax with a need would rather Uber than take a taxi or limo. Stop the giveaways and ultra low fares. Don't try to give every ride in America, just profitable ones.


Sir as a true technology logistics platform Uber can massively scale worldwide and generate profits on each transaction processed. However, the business model has to change to revenue streams inconsequential to fares. 
They don't see this, because the company is run by intellectual techies who have never analyzed sequential business models. 
Uber's genealogy is a taxi platform and that cannot be scaled profitably.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

If you were a heavily stock optioned executive or board member and you saw this obviously sinking ship with no road to profitability, you'd be dusting off your parachute.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> If you were a heavily stock optioned executive or board member and you saw this obviously sinking ship with no road to profitability, you'd be dusting off your parachute.


Parachute? Who needs a parachute?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

And, as it is a golden parachute, you'll want to make sure you are jumping over land and not water.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

It'll be interesting to see how long the investment banks keep the stock values artificially propped up...probably, they will create a price range, say from $37 to $45 and day/week trade in and out cuz they control the volume of shares cuz they have so much cash, and take profits in smaller chunks until they can extract much of their money and leave the duped public holding the stock.
This is no game for ill equipped drivers. I don't know a lot about stock market investing, but I know shysters when I see them. Uber and Dara have taken many liberties with complete and open reporting. Hang on to your money.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Fortunately I learned this very early in my career at Merrill Lynch, the most vicious of all dog farms of its time.
> After my first big deal at naive age of 23 my manager took me to the Playboy Club in Manhattan to celebrate. Just as I was getting comfortable he looked me straight in the eyes and said, "Never get complacent and most important, DON'T TRUST ANYONE IN CORPORATE, EVERYONE IS EXPENDABLE."
> 
> My opinion, Dara's planning his exit. He's out by end of year.
> ...


?I suspect OTHERS are planning Khosrowshahi Golden Parachute exist.
And won't be surprised if Kalanick takes a more active roll ??‍♂

Reminder: Kalanick hates drivers even MORE than Khosrowshahi
and Wall Street has advised Khosrowshahi to "squeeze" drivers for increased Corp profits

Squeeze drivers until their eyeballs pop from their skulls


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Wow, lots of insight. Hope some of you are using your gig income to fund business school. The gig is just a beginning


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

emdeplam said:


> Wow, lots of insight. Hope some of you are using your gig income to fund business school. The gig is just a beginning


Emdeplam I'm still waiting for your answer to my question on another thread. Here's the post in case you missed it or just avoiding it.

I dare you to demonstrate your true intentions concerning sharing. Let's see you make a statement in the spirit of sharing. Every Uber insider shares in the rate cuts passed on to drivers by reducing their salary and stock options proportionately. Including Dara. Are you willing to commit to sharing as you profess. If not then you're text book communist inductee, assimilated by the absurd mentality that all members of the community must trickle up to the elitists who dictate what's expected upon the servants. Uber's exploiting drivers to sustain a failed system and enrich insiders. Would you accept cutting your pay indiscriminately and progressively without recourse. In thesspirit of sharing why don't you walk-in tomorrow and ask HR to cut your pay 80%. Will you be willing to share your salary to subsidize uber's operations.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> Emdeplam I'm still waiting for your answer to my question on another thread. Here's the post in case you missed it or just avoiding it.
> 
> I dare you to demonstrate your true intentions concerning sharing. Let's see you make a statement in the spirit of sharing. Every Uber insider shares in the rate cuts passed on to drivers by reducing their salary and stock options proportionately. Including Dara. Are you willing to commit to sharing as you profess. If not then you're text book communist inductee, assimilated by the absurd mentality that all members of the community must trickle up to the elitists who dictate what's expected upon the servants. Uber's exploiting drivers to sustain a failed system and enrich insiders. Would you accept cutting your pay indiscriminately and progressively without recourse. In thesspirit of sharing why don't you walk-in tomorrow and ask HR to cut your pay 80%. Will you be willing to share your salary to subsidize uber's operations.


To be clear, all Uber employees are sharing way more than 80% by exchanging their services well below there true value in exchange for company equity.

Also employees are owners so how do you give to yourself

Third I am a simple poet who happily shared my trade, and my other side jobs with gourds, legos and parakeet sitting are gifts I willingly share with the community


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

emdeplam said:


> To be clear, all Uber employees are sharing way more than 80% by exchanging their services well below there true value in exchange for company equity.
> 
> Also employees are owners so how do you give to yourself
> 
> Third I am a simple poet who happily shared my trade, and my other side jobs with gourds, legos and parakeet sitting are gifts I willingly share with the community


Bull c$&p. Dara got millions salary and bonus and the guy that just got kicked also. How about the one that quit a week after IPO who cashed out on stock options. 
Where's their cut? 
If drivers take a cut so should everyone inside and proportionately. Without drivers there's nothing. But of course drivers are expendable since you are constantly recruiting. 
You're a hypocrite. 
Go ahead make statement that all insiders must take same cut as drivers of stop your hypocritical propaganda

And stop calling drivers partners. No one got any equity just pay cuts


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

:rollseyes:

And you're now the second person on my ignore list there Emdeplam.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> :rollseyes:
> 
> And you're now the second person on my ignore list there Emdeplam.


Who


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

You quoted me.......it's our resident Uber pimp.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

emdeplam said:


> To be clear, all Uber employees are sharing way more than 80% by exchanging their services well below there true value in exchange for company equity.
> 
> Also employees are owners so how do you give to yourself
> 
> Third I am a simple poet who happily shared my trade, and my other side jobs with gourds, legos and parakeet sitting are gifts I willingly share with the community


Whomever you are don't know what could possibly inspire you to support uber. Maybe one day someone will cross your path and you find yourself reflecting on your actions. Hopefully you have time to regret and find ways make amends. 
Life's to short. 
Godspeed


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I don't think that was meant for me, right ?

I've got that poster on ignore now so I cannot see anything they write.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> I don't think that was meant for me, right ?
> 
> I've got that poster on ignore now so I cannot see anything they write.


Was in reference to edemplan the uber plant. Thought you meant you put me on ignore. Sorry.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Nope....you be fine. No worries.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

U/L guy said:


> Sooner or later Uber and lyft will be forced to merge, the gimmicks like express drive and fair are going to disappear, which will be the best thing for drivers who didn't get sucked into indentured servitude leasing these cars.


Any attempts to merge UL would bring Fed scrutiny that both companies absolutely have to avoid at all cause.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> Fortunately I learned this very early in my career at Merrill Lynch, the most vicious of all dog farms of its time.
> After my first big deal at naive age of 23 my manager took me to the Playboy Club in Manhattan to celebrate. Just as I was getting comfortable he looked me straight in the eyes and said, "Never get complacent and most important, DON'T TRUST ANYONE IN CORPORATE, EVERYONE IS EXPENDABLE."
> 
> My opinion, Dara's planning his exit. He's out by end of year.
> ...


Did this brilliant manager also teach you to make up an imaginary digital system to take down Uber?

We still haven't seen the Wall Street Journal coverage you promised.

And no press releases either.

Everything's fake with you.

#ZeroCredibility


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

emdeplam said:


> To be clear, all Uber employees are sharing way more than 80% by exchanging their services well below there true value in exchange for company equity.
> 
> Also employees are owners so how do you give to yourself
> 
> Third I am a simple poet who happily shared my trade, and my other side jobs with gourds, legos and parakeet sitting are gifts I willingly share with the community


I give to myself by reminding you how little regard the idiots at Goober and Gryft have for the people who actually pay their salary's.

Also I have two Parakeets Two Chihuahuas, a very large box of Legos and a few dozen Gourds that need tending while I am away in Lagos this summer practicing my Poetry. I pay Stars and Bars and Champagne in the hot tub.

You interested?


----------



## My3centsSuperbowl (May 20, 2019)

Hmmm. I thought it was a "cat eat cat" world.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Ende is a transgender troll.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

My3centsSuperbowl said:


> Hmmm. I thought it was a "cat eat cat" world.


Or duck eat duck.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

I think the shill team and Emdeplam got cut from Ubers shill roster along with the marketing team. So long Emdeplam.



No Prisoners said:


> Fortunately I learned this very early in my career at Merrill Lynch, the most vicious of all dog farms of its time.
> After my first big deal at naive age of 23 my manager took me to the Playboy Club in Manhattan to celebrate. Just as I was getting comfortable he looked me straight in the eyes and said, "Never get complacent and most important, DON'T TRUST ANYONE IN CORPORATE, EVERYONE IS EXPENDABLE."
> 
> My opinion, Dara's planning his exit. He's out by end of year.
> ...


Agreed I am guessing he will dump all his shares in October and exit with 100 million +. Maybe he will buy Epstein Island.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> If you were a heavily stock optioned executive or board member and you saw this obviously sinking ship with no road to profitability, you'd be dusting off your parachute.


Why dust it off.
The rapidly falling stock prices will blow the dust off.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> I think the shill team and Emdeplam got cut from Ubers shill roster along with the marketing team. So long Emdeplam.
> 
> 
> Agreed I am guessing he will dump all his shares in October and exit with 100 million +. Maybe he will buy Epstein Island.


Emdeplam had been posting a lot of funny shit in recent months. I'll miss her (him).


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

U/L guy said:


> Sooner or later Uber and lyft will be forced to merge, the gimmicks like express drive and fair are going to disappear, which will be the best thing for drivers who didn't get sucked into indentured servitude leasing these cars.


Uber doesn't want Lyft, nor does it want Lyft to fail as it helps keep driver pay low as per the new rate rollouts.



1.5xorbust said:


> Emdeplam had been posting a lot of funny shit in recent months. I'll miss her (him).


She be deceased?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

lyft_rat said:


> Uber doesn't want Lyft, nor does it want Lyft to fail as it helps keep driver pay low as per the new rate rollouts.
> 
> 
> She be deceased?


She's preoccupied trying to determine how many shares she wants to sell next Monday.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> Emdeplam had been posting a lot of funny shit in recent months. I'll miss her (him).


Now now use the proper pronoun


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> To be clear, all Uber employees are sharing way more than 80% by exchanging their services well below there true value in exchange for company equity.
> 
> Also employees are owners so how do you give to yourself
> 
> Third I am a simple poet who happily shared my trade, and my other side jobs with gourds, legos and parakeet sitting are gifts I willingly share with the community


She must have got cut during the marketing cuts a few months back. Shill be gone no more pay check from Daddy Uber.



No Prisoners said:


> Fortunately I learned this very early in my career at Merrill Lynch, the most vicious of all dog farms of its time.
> After my first big deal at naive age of 23 my manager took me to the Playboy Club in Manhattan to celebrate. Just as I was getting comfortable he looked me straight in the eyes and said, "Never get complacent and most important, DON'T TRUST ANYONE IN CORPORATE, EVERYONE IS EXPENDABLE."
> 
> My opinion, Dara's planning his exit. He's out by end of year.
> ...


They should bring back TK. At least under him we were making more ?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

lyft_rat said:


> She be deceased?


She knew too much, so maybe Uber sent her away in a pine box.

She or he was the good shill.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> She must have got cut during the marketing cuts a few months back. Shill be gone no more pay check from Daddy Uber.
> 
> 
> They should bring back TK. At least under him we were making more ?
> ...


TK was a disaster. I'm not sure Uber could have survived if he was still in charge.


----------

